# Porn in Windows and Linux



## drgrudge (Jan 21, 2008)

In Windows: 

*hehe2.net/wp-content/imagescaler/dd3a1b4ce222750378c67324b4f39401.jpg

In Linux: 

*hehe2.net/wp-content/imagescaler/e66cd2f507209c826c2650d3f977a8a4.jpeg


*
Source:  *Hiding Dirty Stuff: Windows vs. Linux


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 21, 2008)

Lolz, Funniest thing all day 

P.S : How do u guys do it in a mac


----------



## praka123 (Jan 21, 2008)

^same holds for OS X also,but..u know mac users are just eye candy lovers...so...they dont even know how to change permissions! I suppose 

anyways, data in UNIX* or Linux is anytime safe!


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 21, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Lolz, Funniest thing all day
> 
> P.S : How do u guys do it in a mac


I dunno.  Posted in the Mac thread and hopefully the Mac gurus should have some solution.


@praka123, 
I'm **** scared of terminal. I don't how you guys do and make it so facile.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 21, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> I'm **** scared of terminal. I don't how you guys do and make it so facile.



You just grow used to it.
And the constant "do this in the terminal" from anyone u ask on a forum helps


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2008)

seen the windows pic but linux one is new


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 21, 2008)

cool!


----------



## praka123 (Jan 21, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> I dunno.  Posted in the Mac thread and hopefully the Mac gurus should have some solution.
> 
> 
> @praka123,
> I'm **** scared of terminal. I don't how you guys do and make it so facile.



bash shell is easy man along with bash completion.an example is like if i ask u to fill the blanks "Kappalottiya __________" "" 
^^and u know the answer "" the same way bash shell completes the commands,if u give the first few words or press TAB key it will show all possible commands.also,"man commandname" shows how to use the command.and DONT think DOS prompt and UNIX Shell be the SAME 
the mac os x also may be having the same tools,albeit which are freebsd ones.
u can try the same command by opening terminal and running the same command:
but i dont know which shell mac os x is using


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 21, 2008)

Rofl  so true!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 21, 2008)

Lolz, there is no solution to an Ignorant user. This is a method I m using since the advent of Windows 2000. Simple way to change permission for a folder. If any other user stumbles upon this folder they can't open it or even see this folder in Explorer.

*img237.imageshack.us/img237/60/hidell9.jpg

Before you guys start bashing Windows for anything, plz make sure you know how to use Windows OS.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 21, 2008)

^^^ But if you use this method and you are logged into your account then anyone can access it without password!


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 21, 2008)

gx_saurav - 
Not everyone is a MVP to know that stuff. 99.5% of the people use use the method as shown in the first post.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 21, 2008)

Yer maybe but its easy, just uncheck Simple File Sharing (no need to be a MVP).,,but. , how do you hide it from the already logged in user without editing in the properties?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 21, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ But if you use this method and you are logged into your account then anyone can access it without password!


 


> how do you hide it from the already logged in user without editing in the properties?


 
You have to edit the property. Just change the permission like I have shown here, then deny permission to your own account. So everytime I have to open the folder, I will first have to go & change the permission for my own user too.

Like in the screen shot, I denied permission for the user Saurav, along with other users of this computer like my sister. Now no one can see this folder in Explorer....& can't even open it.



> gx_saurav -
> Not everyone is a MVP to know that stuff. 99.5% of the people use use the method as shown in the first post.


 
Yup, u r right, but this feature is there since Windows 2000. I was just clearing misconception of Prakash that setting permission in Windows is tough/not possible.

If a user want to secure a folder, the most logical method which he is going to follow is to right click on the folder & select properties. The security tab is right there.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 21, 2008)

why you guys start commenting negatives here.. GX : its nice you told the trick to everyone.. but rephrase your comment. and infra : dude why you are always into cutting gx aside.. and drgrudge  what r u doing man.. ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 21, 2008)

I edited the post shantanu.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 21, 2008)

permission system in windows is never anyway comparable to Linux/UNIX* systems  however u try to convince!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> permission system in windows is never anyway comparable to Linux/UNIX* systems  however u try to convince!


 
I would like to ask, How come????? Ever tried giving permissions in a Windows network or local system or a desktop computer only.

How is Unix permission system is better then Windows, all of us Windows users would like to know, care to elaborate.???


----------



## vish786 (Jan 21, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I would like to ask, How come????? Ever tried giving permissions in a Windows network or local system or a desktop computer only.
> 
> How is Unix permission system is better then Windows, all of us Windows users would like to know, care to elaborate.???



elaborate... its already done in 1st post... *picture speaks a thousand words.* dont re-ask again & again.



shantanu said:


> why you guys start commenting negatives here.. GX : its nice you told the trick to everyone.. but rephrase your comment. and infra : dude why you are always into cutting gx aside.. and drgrudge  what r u doing man.. ?



shantanu this does give us a general idea of what type of mods we have here. 
wait for few more days mods themselves would be suggesting wat to watch & wat not too.....


----------



## iMav (Jan 21, 2008)

people not knowing how to use something is not their fault but the things fault - in this case windows


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 21, 2008)

shantanu said:


> infra : dude why you are always into cutting gx aside..


Not cutting GX aside, just informing people who would use this method to protect their data (confidential/porn whatever) of the danger than if set improperly then it would not be safe.

I'm not comparing the permission system of any OS. Just trying to clear some things


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 21, 2008)

vish786 said:


> elaborate... its already done in 1st post... *picture speaks a thousand words.* dont re-ask again & again.


 
It is shown incorrect in the first pic. Just a way to downplay Windows


----------



## praka123 (Jan 21, 2008)

It is very difficult for me to explain UNIX system wide permission setup in One word.work of over 37 years went behind this!


			
				gx sourav said:
			
		

> How is Unix permission system is better then Windows, all of us Windows users would like to know, care to elaborate.???


Linux offers advanced UNIX file system permissions which in brief can be :
user,groups,others with each having rwx(read,write,execute) option available for setting.also,there is SUID,SGID,Sticky Bits,POSIX ACLs,octal permissions to name a few.it is too complex to get a crack  It needs time to totally understand UNIX system wide permission system 
OK.here it is in simple words :


> Linux—and Unix-like systems in general—have a “user, group, other” approach to filesystem permissions at a minimum.[72] This can be seen by typing ls -l in a text terminal on a Linux system. There also Access Control Lists available on some filesystems, which extends the traditional Unix-like permissions system. Security patches like SELinux and PaX add Role-Based Access Controls, which add even finer-grained controls over which users and programs can have access to certain resources or perform certain operations. Some distributions, such as Fedora, CentOS, and Red Hat use SELinux out of the box, although most do not.[73]
> Most Linux distributions provide different user accounts for the various daemons.[74] In common practice, user applications are run on unprivileged accounts, to provide Least user access. In some distributions, administrative tasks can only be performed through explicit switching from the user account to the root account (tools such as su and sudo are very common).


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system_permissions
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Windows_and_Linux#Security
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_privilege_authorization_features

and *windows*:


> I just found out about an important security update for Vista: KB943078. Betanews published the related article Microsoft acknowledges Vista kernel elevation vulnerability on December 14, 2007 that links to the Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-066 - Important. Basically, a vulnerability has been found that enables a trojan to elevate itself to full administrator without the user's knowledge, thereby gaining complete control of the system. (This is what they mean when they say that UAC is not a security boundary.)
> 
> While we are on the subject of vulnerabilities, here are some other oldies worth knowing about...
> 
> ...


*vistavitals.blogspot.com/2007/12/uac-vista-uac-vulnerabilities.html
UAC Vulnerabilites! 
Vista have UAC(copied from UNIX  ) which may be good,but cannot be as worthy and do not give the complex options that can be set on files.




> Because of Microsoft’s aggressive marketing practices, millions of users who have no idea what an operating system is have been using Windows operating systems given to them when they purchased their PCs. Many others are not aware that there are operating systems other than Windows. But you are here reading an article about operating systems, which probably means that you are trying to make conscious OS decisions for home use or for your organizations. In that case, you should at least give Linux/Unix your consideration, especially if the following is relevant in your environment.
> *Advantages of Unix*
> 
> - Unix is more flexible and can be installed on many different types of machines, including main-frame computers, supercomputers and micro-computers.
> ...


*linux.about.com/cs/linux101/a/unix_win.htm

and last,but not the least,Vista permission system is a failed copying of UNIX File Permission system


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 21, 2008)

Prakash, Windows has exactly the same kinda permission system except that it lacks "sudo"; UAC is a very crude implementation of sudo.

Personally I feel no difference in the permission system; just that windows doesn't haf the feature to log in as admin on the fly and do things (for the lack of which UAC has been implemented; albeit badly and needs some time to mature).


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 21, 2008)

this thread should be in the Fight Club section

but permission system at this moment is better in linux than windows


----------



## praka123 (Jan 21, 2008)

@infra:you better research things man!I know that UAC is Vista's ripping of UNIX sys wide permission system.but failed with vulnerabilities 


Read some system wide permission article @infra:
*polishlinux.org/console/file-permissions-in-linux/


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 21, 2008)

who knows what amount of code in these close sourced programs is stolen from open source arena. 

Maybe in sense some close source programs are open source


----------



## praka123 (Jan 21, 2008)

^right for GPLed program owners to sue many a win features


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 21, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> gx_saurav -
> Not everyone is a MVP to know that stuff. 99.5% of the people use use the method as shown in the first post.


Similarly 99% of linux Newbies don't know about Linux File-System Permissions and won't get to the command-line to modify file permissions.

*I myself have set Permissions on my Win XP machine so that my sister does not accidently(or intentionally) delete important files .*



infra_red_dude said:


> Personally I feel no difference in the permission system; just that windows doesn't haf the feature to log in as admin on the fly and do things (for the lack of which UAC has been implemented; albeit badly and needs some time to mature).


Yes windows has the ability to run a program as another user .

Here's the command to do that:
	
	



```
runas /user:{User Name} {Command}

Example: runas /user:Administrator notepad
```

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2057/2208314433_a4464ac48c_o.jpg



gary4gar said:


> who knows what amount of code in these close sourced programs is stolen from open source arena.


 These File System Permissions were originally part of UNIX(A Closed Source OS) , their functinoality was implemented by GNU/FSF to make OpenSource UNIX-Like Utilities .

Microsoft has implemented the same concept(of UNIX) in their own way . These concepts were developed by the creators of UNIX and not OpenSource Foundations .

Infact , Microsoft itself Licensed UNIX from AT&T in 1970s and Developed XENIX , soon XENIX was the most-popular UNIX Variant deployed in the Market !


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow. You guys can take a simple TP thread into flame wars and fights. 

MS has copied way too many stuffs from OS X. The best part is they've given their developers a copy of Tiger and asked to copy it, which they failed misserabally. Expect Leopard features in Windows 7.  




			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> Similarly 99% of linux Newbies don't know about Linux File-System Permissions and won't get to the command-line to modify file permissions.


I'm sure it'll be more than the number of Windows users setting permissions. From what I see *nix users are better informed than their windows counterparts. They might be using *nix out of choice and not something impounded on them.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 21, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Wow. You guys can take a simple TP thread into flame wars and fights.



Expect that every time you see a thread comparing windows and Linux


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 21, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> I'm sure it'll be more than the number of Windows users setting permissions. From what I see *nix users are better informed than their windows counterparts. They might be using *nix out of choice and not something impounded on them.


 I can assure you that the total number of Windows users using File-System Permissions on their files will be more than the Linux users doing so .



rayraven said:


> Expect that every time you see a thread comparing windows and Linux


 Mate i replied only to tell others what i knew and to dismiss some misconceptions .


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 21, 2008)

Bah! Why waste so much of time?

Take this (applicable in all operating system just inert the correct command)

ren p0rn.avi whatever.txt or exe or whatever.

Now unless someone actuaky knows the correct extension, he would not know what it is. Even if you leave it on your desktop


----------



## din (Jan 21, 2008)

@kumarmohit

You seems very old  like me lol. We were using that trick, also folder zip then extension change.

@drgrudge

As we discussed in chat before, things changed in Digit forum a lot. People are blindly supporting OS !! Sounds really funny for me. Its just like they own the OS company. Even a simple joke goes to flame wars and OS wars !!!


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 21, 2008)

Just use Truecrypt in Windows and chmod 000/chmod 777 in linux.Both will ensure secure and worry-free p0rn-viewing.


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 21, 2008)

A nice comment on the source page for this debate:



> OK folks, follow along here please.
> 
> 90% of Windows users arn’t interested in computers, how they work, why they work, best practices, etc… They’re users just like the Linux Guru is a user, however their level of involvement is different, so it’s not a clear comparison.
> 
> ...



That pretty much sums up what people like me would think.. Windows vs Linux debate mostly concerns above-average involved users.. For people like me, with just a basic knowledge of computers, and for whom getting the job done at the earliest possible time in the simplest way is the major concern, windows, linux, mac all are the same.


----------



## karnivore (Jan 21, 2008)

^^ +1


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 21, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> MS has copied way too many stuffs from OS X. The best part is they've given their developers a copy of Tiger and asked to copy it, which they failed misserabally. Expect Leopard features in Windows 7.


 
Don't get me started on this one Grudge, Leopard copied so many features from Windows Vista like.....ah! just use the search fucntion.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, my friends hides his 'stuff' the same way mentioned in the first post....... to keep it away from the prying eyes of his brother


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 21, 2008)

why hide p0rn?
if you watch some p0rn, keep it like normal files


----------



## praka123 (Jan 21, 2008)

^whaow!too liberal!


----------



## casanova (Jan 22, 2008)

Actually, just renaming them is inconvenient, so giving security permissions  is the best.

Now, if the desktop remains unlocked anybody can access it, same with linux counterpart.

Do understand, computers won't make up for human ignorance.


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 22, 2008)

You guys have turned this thread into a flame war. WTH!!

Coming back to the original post, that Windows user is a nut. What if somebody loads the folder "Uncle floyd and aunt beth's 50" on WMP? Disaster!!

For the Linux user, it's pity they have to keep their hands busy on the keyboard while watching porn.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 22, 2008)

blackpearl said:


> You guys have turned this thread into a flame war. WTH!!
> 
> Coming back to the original post, that Windows user is a nut. What if somebody loads the folder "Uncle floyd and aunt beth's 50" on WMP? Disaster!!
> 
> For the Linux user, it's pity they have to keep their hands busy on the keyboard while watching porn.



see, you yourself are fueling a flame war & saying we turn a thread in flame war 

This is hypocrisy


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 22, 2008)

^^ Don't you see it's a joke?


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 23, 2008)

iMav said:


> people not knowing how to use something is not their fault but the things fault - in this case windows



so you mean to say that if you don't know how to ride a bike it is the problem with the bike and not you...

sounds familiar "nach na jane angan teda" yeh!

what i do to hide stuff is put is in a hdd and disable so my system does not appear to have that extra hdd and it stuff is safe.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 23, 2008)

things just keep getting crazier


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 23, 2008)

hailgautam said:


> so you mean to say that if you don't know how to ride a bike it is the problem with the bike and not you...
> 
> sounds familiar "nach na jane angan teda" yeh!
> 
> what i do to hide stuff is put is in a hdd and disable so my system does not appear to have that extra hdd and it stuff is safe.


iMav's remark was supposed to be Sarcastic !


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 23, 2008)

blackpearl said:


> ^^ Don't you see it's a joke?


Didn't seem to me, hence my reaction.
On lighter side, Its cool, let the fight go on.......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 23, 2008)

mods, just so that we can have some "decent" people come over here to argue, please change the title to "Hiding Files in Windows and Linux" and GIMP or PhotoShop the image.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> mods, just so that we can have some "decent" people come over here to argue, please change the title to "Hiding Files in Windows and Linux" and GIMP or PhotoShop the image.


why?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 23, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> why?


how would you look viewing this thread in a school/collage/office to a person who has no knowledge about what this thread actually contains ?


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 23, 2008)

just zip and hide the folder  and give the password to it


----------



## krazzy (Jan 23, 2008)

My hdd is soooo small, there is hardly any space to store porn . If I had to hide my porn, i'll first have to buy an external hdd, put the porn on it and hide the hdd somewhere.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 23, 2008)

On the lighter side, see the categories.. 
Asian 
White
Black
Horses.. 
LMAO..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 23, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> My hdd is soooo small, there is hardly any space to store porn . If I had to hide my porn, i'll first have to buy an external hdd, put the porn on it and hide the hdd somewhere.



hmm... tabhi aaj kal sab log external HDD lene lage hai..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif


----------



## Rahim (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys, I have set my home folder permission to:
1:Owner: Me can create and execute
2:My group can create and execute
3:Others None.
Now when i boot with the Ubuntu Live CD and used "gksu nautilus" from there i can access the contents of my Home folder. WHY? It doesnt even ask for a password!!!
Isnt it suppose to give me Permission Denied Error as i had set it to "Others - None". How is my folder's content safe then when it is easily accessible.
Am I am missing something, guys?
But what kind of protection is that, no need of password and anyone with a Live CD can boot and access your files and folders 
Can someone give some suggestion or it cant be done?

PS: Dont laugh I have no Porn to hide 
I am just curious yaar.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> how would you look viewing this thread in a school/collage/office to a person who has no knowledge about what this thread actually contains ?


man, he will not open it by seeing the word "PORN"
else he might have


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 24, 2008)

@flamers-oh shut up!

Consider this. If two pure noobs are given two blank computers and one is given linux install disk and the other windows. who would discover and be able to use file security first.

I will bet anything it will be windows. It is as simple as that.

But if u give a task to two gurus, one a guru of linux and the other of windows. who will do better? BOTH.

So shut up.


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 24, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> In Windows:
> 
> *hehe2.net/wp-content/imagescaler/dd3a1b4ce222750378c67324b4f39401.jpg
> 
> ...


 
Thread started as a simple tp and now is just another Windows vs OOS thread...

Please move this thread to fight club section

and title should be:

Which OS has better file permissions system

@drgrudge 

please edit your first post too.
users are misguided and thinks that this is another tp thread 
But actually its.....u knows what this thread is now...


----------



## iMav (Jan 24, 2008)

the best way i found till xp came was that when u write a multi-session cd first write ur porn on it and then in another session write whatever u want 98 would show the latest session and all u had to do is simply right click on the cd drive go to properties and u had the option of changing the volume simply chose the first 1 and voila i had all my porn didnt even bother to hide the cd in that case  but with xp volume changing option wasnt there anymore .. havnt tried it in vista


----------



## hellgate (Jan 24, 2008)

i keep all my 50GB of porn on my HDD.nobody uses my pc other than me so no fear of getting caught.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 24, 2008)

Lol, we're getting some nice ideas to have porn without getting caught.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 24, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Lol, we're getting some nice ideas to have porn without getting caught.


 
My idea is best for Windows users


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 24, 2008)

*img292.imageshack.us/img292/630/dd3a1b4ce222750378c6732og7.jpg

Look at that.. Horses!!! Sheesh.....



			
				Ashwin said:
			
		

> Lol, we're getting some nice ideas to have porn without getting caught.


Hehe.. yeah! And we are also getting to know who has been watching porn since when!! 



Rollercoaster said:


> Consider this. If two pure noobs are given two blank computers and one is given linux install disk and the other windows. who would discover and be able to use file security first.
> 
> I will bet anything it will be windows. It is as simple as that.


I beg to differ. The only reason why you think so prolly, as to what I believe, is by seeing the command line. Permissions can be set just as in Windows. 

Right click the file > Properties > Goto permissions tab and set it there; as easy as in Windows 

*img147.imageshack.us/img147/9374/screenshotvw2.png


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 24, 2008)

^ for ur kind information i am a Redhat certified engg. but no probs. i know most unix guys are hardcore defenders without reason or doubt. 

but still i would bet my money on windows in the fight of user friendliness.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 24, 2008)

Rollercoaster said:


> ^ for ur kind information i am a Redhat certified engg. but no probs. i know most unix guys are hardcore defenders without reason or doubt.
> 
> but still i would bet my money on windows in the fight of user friendliness.


yep i know you


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 24, 2008)

Rollercoaster said:


> ^ for ur kind information i am a Redhat certified engg. but no probs. i know most unix guys are hardcore defenders without reason or doubt.
> 
> but still i would bet my money on windows in the fight of user friendliness.


 

Then u must be known in framework of security and reliability which OS is best..

do i need to tell u name


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 24, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Hehe.. yeah! And we are also getting to know who has been watching porn since when!!


I still remember, me being scared to watch porn my school days. My Class 11/12 mates used to bring this porn CDs hidden in the notebook cover. I never saw any kind of porn till I was in my UG. But it was 8 years ago and now people are having sex, leave alone porn.  


Can anyone post the methods (with screenhots) as how one can hide porn in Linux. Windows method is already posted. I want to write an article about this...


----------



## iMav (Jan 24, 2008)

piyush gupta said:


> Then u must be known in framework of security and reliability which OS is best..


 whats being discussed and what ur talking *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## mehulved (Jan 24, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Can anyone post the methods (with screenhots) as how one can hide porn in Linux. Windows method is already posted. I want to write an article about this...


One easy way is to change the directory name from porn to .porn, notice the dot before porn in the latter case. All files preceeded by dot are hidden files, in *nix. But, this will work only as long as you keep "Show Hidden Folders" unchecked. Also, it's useless against people like me who'd prefer using ls on CLI than open up a stupid File Manager.
A better solution is to keep a separate partition for porn. Keep the partition unmounted, Only mount it when needed. No one will even know about the presence of the partition, even if they do they can't view it unless they mount it. To mount it they will require your root password. Very secure! But you have to go to CLI to mount/unmount the partitions. If you allow your user to do it by GUI then the whole purpose is lost.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 24, 2008)

Same for windows. Just keep porn in a partition and remove the drive letter.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 24, 2008)

mehulved said:


> One easy way is to change the directory name from porn to .porn, notice the dot before porn in the latter case. All files preceeded by dot are hidden files, in *nix. But, this will work only as long as you keep "Show Hidden Folders" unchecked. Also, it's useless against people like me who'd prefer using ls on CLI than open up a stupid File Manager.
> A better solution is to keep a separate partition for porn. Keep the partition unmounted, Only mount it when needed. No one will even know about the presence of the partition, even if they do they can't view it unless they mount it. To mount it they will require your root password. Very secure! But you have to go to CLI to mount/unmount the partitions. If you allow your user to do it by GUI then the whole purpose is lost.


*Guys pay Attention!!*
some p0rn watching tips from Mehul Uncle


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 24, 2008)

mehulved said:


> One easy way is to change the directory name from porn to .porn, notice the dot before porn in the latter case. All files preceeded by dot are hidden files, in *nix. But, this will work only as long as you keep "Show Hidden Folders" unchecked. Also, it's useless against people like me who'd prefer using ls on CLI than open up a stupid File Manager.
> A better solution is to keep a separate partition for porn. Keep the partition unmounted, Only mount it when needed. No one will even know about the presence of the partition, even if they do they can't view it unless they mount it. To mount it they will require your root password. Very secure! But you have to go to CLI to mount/unmount the partitions. If you allow your user to do it by GUI then the whole purpose is lost.



Wow!! the ultimate hidden folder.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 24, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> *Guys pay Attention!!*
> some p0rn watching tips from Mehul Uncle


Those are porn hiding tips. Porn watching tips are different and I am not experienced enough to give them.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 24, 2008)

I really think an admin must close this thread, its getting riddiculous


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 24, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> yep i know you


thanks. u got a sharp memory. 

anyways all i mean is yes linux is great but not in every aspect. there are some aspects where windows excels. like ease of usage, latest gaming, user friendliness etc


----------



## vish786 (Jan 24, 2008)

ridiculous... you guys are promoting porn


----------



## praka123 (Jan 24, 2008)

@roller:user-frendliness  is a subjective term  and RHCE doesn't means knows everything in Linux;It is a  normal desktop user who knows more when it comes to usability!.I too had undergone RHCE sessions and that is one networking certificate only!making/breaking network things thats what RHCE is all about.

*LPIC *is what seems a neat Linux Certification,but lacks training centres in India.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 24, 2008)

vish786 said:


> ridiculous... you guys are promoting porn


Oooooooh! Someone has a problem with it.
Well we are sharing knowledge about hiding essential matter within different OS. Porn is just one of them. It can come to multiple uses. Like I don't really need to ever hide porn but I might need it to hide some thing else.


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 24, 2008)

This is not really related to the topic at hand, but I thought I might as well share it here.!!
World Of Warcraft - The Internet Is For P0RN.Hilariously Funny.!!


----------



## din (Jan 24, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> I never saw any kind of porn till I was in my *UKG*.



WOW, in UKG ? ?  ? ? 







_lol, I edited his post, just kidding Grudge _


----------



## x3060 (Jan 24, 2008)

very very useful tips .


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 24, 2008)

din said:


> WOW, in UKG ? ?  ? ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I don't remember anything (atleast 97% of things) that happened in the first 10 yeas of my life.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 25, 2008)

i think the easiest way to hide porn in windows wud be to use any folder locker software.lock the folder with a password and get complete peace of mind.

wat my frnd does is he keeps hi 80GB sata hdd unplugged most of the time.when he nedds to watch then he just shuts down the pc,plugs the hdd into the sata port and then ....


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 25, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @roller:user-frendliness  is a subjective term  and RHCE doesn't means knows everything in Linux;



i never said i know everything friend. read the preceding posts again to understand what i said and why.

and however you may want to mold it but windows is and has been way more user friendly then linux. may be that will change in the future but vista and mac have set much higher standards.



mehulved said:


> Oooooooh! Someone has a problem with it.
> Well we are sharing knowledge about hiding essential matter within different OS. Porn is just one of them. It can come to multiple uses. Like I don't really need to ever hide porn but I might need it to hide some thing else.



The golden argument    used for everything from piracy, torrents,  to nuclear exploration.  and now to discuss porn hiding techs.

@on topic-
btw i have tried(other then in the hdd) - 
hiding porn disks inside the CPU tower itself. 
inside my music system, 
taping to underside of tables, 
long ago when i brought my 1st porn cd i taped it under my keyboard , 
stapled plastic cover high up behind curtains for easy access to disks,
and a whole lot of other dark places


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 25, 2008)

Rollercoaster said:


> @on topic-
> btw i have tried(other then in the hdd) -
> hiding porn disks inside the CPU tower itself.
> inside my music system,
> ...



Haha....  Awesome tricks!! Man.. this thread has been a great revealer!!!


----------



## din (Jan 25, 2008)

LOL

Which reminds me - while we were in IBM, one of my friends bro found something strange in his PC - lot of .sys files - all 700 MB  That was the option on those days (back in 2000).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

crazy stuff going on here... still waiting for the guy who installs windows xp on an NTFS Micro SD Card, encrypts the folder containing his wares(that too renamed to different extention and password protected SFX hidden with transparent icon), then boots from the card to access his stuff


----------

